# PCGH Downsampling Tool - welche Spiele funzen?



## SL55 (24. August 2010)

Moin Forum,

gibt es eine Art Liste von Spielen die mit den downsampling Tool funzen sollten? (theorethisch alle DX10/11 Spiele)

Wie siehts speziell mit NfS Shift und Dirt 2 aus?

Was ich bisher herausgefunden habe sollte das Tool ja Multi-GPU unterstützen, oder?

MfG

P.S.: Hoffentlich gibts so eine Liste noch nicht, hab nix dazu finden können.


----------



## Lexx (24. August 2010)

bei mir funktioniert es mit allen games, 
so zwischen 30 und 40 an der zahl..
hab aber nicht alle probiert.

geht auch unter XP/dx9, aber starcraft 2
ruckelt mir dann zuviel.


----------



## SL55 (24. August 2010)

Wirklich? Das find ich aber cool.  Funzen Shift und Dirt 2 auch?

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Marc (24. August 2010)

Shift ist DX9, CMRD2 will iirc nicht.


----------



## SL55 (24. August 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Shift ist DX9, CMRD2 will iirc nicht.



Na was jetzt? Lexx behauptet das Tool funktioniert auch unter DX9? (wobei ich auch gelesen habe das es nicht funzt...)

Hm das ist aber wirklich schade, also kann ich damit keinem Rennspiel mehr Grafikqualität entlocken (Dirt 2, Shift, Grid)... 

Trotzdem THX & MfG.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (24. August 2010)

Nope, DX10.x/11 only.


----------



## Curry (24. August 2010)

Brett vorm Kopf aber ich finde das Tool nicht


----------



## SL55 (25. August 2010)

Curry schrieb:


> Brett vorm Kopf aber ich finde das Tool nicht



Musst du auf die PCGH DVD gucken. 

MfG


----------



## snuffcinema (25. August 2010)

In welcher Ausagbe ist/war das Tool enthalten?
(Bitte schnell antworten - ich geh jetzt gleich noch einkaufen und wills da dann mit nehmen, danke)


----------



## fac3l3ss (25. August 2010)

snuffcinema schrieb:


> In welcher Ausagbe ist/war das Tool enthalten?
> (Bitte schnell antworten - ich geh jetzt gleich noch einkaufen und wills da dann mit nehmen, danke)


In der Aktuellen

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## snuffcinema (25. August 2010)

Ah super, danke. Aber noch ne Frage . DVD Plus oder Premium?


----------



## fac3l3ss (25. August 2010)

snuffcinema schrieb:


> Ah super, danke. Aber noch ne Frage . DVD Plus oder Premium?


Bei DVD und Premium ist bei beiden die gleiche DVD dabei.
Premium hat nur noch mehr Extras


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (25. August 2010)

Wie funzt das Tool denn???


----------



## snuffcinema (25. August 2010)

Aso ok. Also dann danke nochmal


----------



## Curry (26. August 2010)

Ich habe hier die Ausgabe 08/2010.
Ist es da enthalten?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (26. August 2010)

Steht doch bestimmt druff....


----------



## PCGH_Raff (26. August 2010)

Curry schrieb:


> Ich habe hier die Ausgabe 08/2010.
> Ist es da enthalten?



Ja, ab der Ausgabe 08 ist das Tool auf der DVD – im gleichen Heft gibt's auch einen Artikel dazu im Grafikkartenteil. Auf der kommenden DVD 10/2010 befindet sich schon eine weiterentwickelte Version mit GUI. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Curry (26. August 2010)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Steht doch bestimmt druff....



Das Problem ist, dass seeehr viel Tools auf der DVD sind..und keins heißt z.B
"PCGh Downsapling Tool" oder soo in der Art.
Deswegen bin ich etwas ratlos und welchem Namen sich das TOol versteckt


----------



## XNuclearWinterX (26. August 2010)

Gibt es hier eigentlich einen offiziellen Support Thread?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (26. August 2010)

Curry schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass seeehr viel Tools auf der DVD sind..und keins heißt z.B
> "PCGh Downsapling Tool" oder soo in der Art.
> Deswegen bin ich etwas ratlos und welchem Namen sich das TOol versteckt



Ok dann tuts mir sry...war ja ehh nicht böse gemeint...aber wie heißts dann!?


----------



## Lord Wotan (23. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir ist daS NICHT BEI


----------



## mixxed_up (24. Oktober 2010)

Ihr müsst einfach ein bisschen suchen ... es ist auf der DVD, unter Spezial oder so. Einfach alles durchgucken.


----------



## Lord Wotan (24. Oktober 2010)

Auf der DVD 8?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (24. Oktober 2010)

Unter Vollversionen iirc.


----------



## Lord Wotan (24. Oktober 2010)

Also auf der DVD 8/2010 ist unter Vollversion das, PCGH_VGA-Tool_Preview_0.2.0.! 

Das ist ein Benchmark Programm!

Auf der DVD 9/2010 unter Anwendungen das SSAA-Tool. Da kann ich folgende Sachen Installieren vcredist_x64.exe. Danach kann ich enable_SSAA_Tool.exe aktivieren. Da geht kurz ein Fester auf wo ein buntes PCGames Hardwarefester aufgeht. Und dann geht es weg. Und nichts weiter passiert. Das kann ja auch nicht das Programm sein oder?


So hat sich erledigt, auf der 10/2010 ist das Teil SSAA-Tool noch mal drauf. Und da ist auch das passende Programm bei was bei der anderen Version vergessen wurde, nämlich das SSA-Gui.exe. Ohne diese Teil sind die *PCGH Downsampling Tool *nämlich nutzlos.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (24. Oktober 2010)

Die erste Version war ohne GUI mit einer Config.


----------



## Lord Wotan (26. Oktober 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Die erste Version war ohne GUI mit einer Config.


Als Windows Nutzer ist man schon ein wenig verwöhnt mit Mausgesteuerter GUI, um mit Mauslosen Config.- Dateien aus der DOS Zeit zu arbeiten.  Weshalb ich auch kein Linux nutze.


----------



## Jarafi (5. November 2010)

Ich probiere es gerade auch, nur die 64bit.exe von crysis geht net, aber die 32bit schon.

Mach ich was falsch oder ist das für 64bit Versionen noch nicht ausgelegt?

Weil alle anderen gehen super.


----------



## Gast1111 (5. November 2010)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Ich probiere es gerade auch, nur die 64bit.exe von crysis geht net, aber die 32bit schon.
> 
> Mach ich was falsch oder ist das für 674bit Versionen noch nicht ausgelegt?
> 
> Weil alle anderen gehen super.


Hmm falls du 64Bit Versionen meinst, dann wahrscheinlich nicht, ganz simple Rechnung :
64Bit Spiel startet nicht mit PCGH Tool --> Tool nicht auf 64Bit ausgelegt 
Also unter Win X64 startet es ja aber 64 Bit Spiele scheinen echt nicht zu funktinieren, allerdings lohnt es sich ja auch nicht wirklich deswegen was umzu proggen ^^


----------



## Danielreb (10. November 2010)

Hallo.

Hab mir das Tool auch aber irgendwie funktioniert das bei mir nicht. Ich hab Win7 x64 und ne GTX460. Ich lad das Spiel in das GUI rein und dann starte ich. Im Game dann wird mir aber keine andere Auflösung angezeigt bis halt auf die 1920x1200 vom Monitor. Was mach ich falsch?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. November 2010)

Geht's bitte etwas genauer? Spiel, APU usw.?


----------



## renegrunwald (12. November 2010)

Hi, kann man mit dem Tool auch WoW zum Downsampeln erzwingen,
wenn man auf den beta DX11 modus gestellt hat?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. November 2010)

Nicht probiert, sollte aber klappen.


----------



## renegrunwald (15. November 2010)

Habe leider das selbe Problem wie Danielreb, Tool installiert aber kann in Spielen keine andere Auflösung einstellen.

Probiert habe ich es unter  Win7 64  mit einer Gforce 480 tx und folgenden  Spielen :

Crysis Warhead (im Dx 10 mode)
Two Worlds 2 (sollte ja dx 11 sein)
WoW ( dx 11 beta)
Borderlands

Die Einstellungen im Tool sind: 
SETTING_FORCE_SSAA=2.0
SETTING_TRIPPLE_BUFFER
SETTING_VSYNC
Habe is auch mit anderen Auflösungen, ohne vsync..ect probiert

Bei den Spielen hab ich die ganz normale Exen (heist die mehrzahl von EXE so?)  als Pfad angegeben, bei Warhead die  exe gestartet, und auch im WindowsSpieleordner die DX 10 version probiert..NADA

C:\Program Files (x86)\Reality Pump\Two Worlds II\TwoWorlds2.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
D:\Borderlands\Gearbox Software\Borderlands\Binaries\Borderlands.exe
D:\Electronic Arts\Crytek\Crysis WARHEAD\Bin32\Crysis.exe

Bin grade ein wenig überfordert, und finde türlich die ausgabe 8 mit der anleitung nimmer..gmaaa

HILFE!

Und dann gleich noch eine Frage, wieso kann man mit dieser Methode eigendlich keine DX9 Spiele filtern?


----------



## borni (21. November 2010)

Bei mir funktioniert das Tool einfach nicht mit Steam Spielen... was mach ich falsch?


----------



## borni (21. November 2010)

Danielreb schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Hab mir das Tool auch aber irgendwie funktioniert das bei mir nicht. Ich hab Win7 x64 und ne GTX460. Ich lad das Spiel in das GUI rein und dann starte ich. Im Game dann wird mir aber keine andere Auflösung angezeigt bis halt auf die 1920x1200 vom Monitor. Was mach ich falsch?



Genau so ist es bei mir auch!


----------



## NuTSkuL (22. November 2010)

und noch einer mit dem problem...
nach anleitung
1.config bearbeitet
2.games in games.txt hinzugefügt
3.tool gestratet
4.spiel gestartet
5.wundern, dass nix passiert

nur eins hab ich efstgestellt, auchw enns vlt bloß einbildung is. ich hab in enemy territorry: quake wars alles auf max. min SSAA und dem ganzen spaß. wenn ich das tool noch zusätzlich starte, dann kommt es mir trotzdem wie ne bildverbesserung vor. 
kann natürlich auch reine einbildung sein, zumal dies bei anderen speilen nich so is.


----------



## borni (22. November 2010)

Ich hab bei mir das Gefühl, dass es mit Steam zusammen hängt... Hab auch schon das Overlay deaktiviert, hat aber nichts gebracht.


----------



## renegrunwald (29. November 2010)

Nach reichlich ausprobieren und 8 Nerfenzusammenbrüchen, habe ich mir einfach mal das originale tommit ssaatool downgeloadet.

Gibts unter:
http://www.tommti-systems.de/temp/SSAA_Tool.ra

Beim Starten des PCs, mit f8 die treibersignatur ausgeschaltet, gleiche einstellungen benutz wie beim pcgh tool, und siehe da:

ES FUNKT.

Ich kann in Crysis eine höhere einstellung (3840*2400) bei faktor 2.0
auswählen. Bei Faktor 3 Schmiert mein pc nach 20 Sekunden ab *hust*.

Unter WoW DX11 kann ich die auflösung auch ändern, aber es wird hierbei nichts geglättet, sondern das Bild wird einfach nur kleiner.


----------



## borni (5. Dezember 2010)

Also funzt die Treibersignatur nicht richtig?
Hast du auch Windows 7?

Das komische bei mir ist nur, das der 3D Mark mit dem Tool funktioniert aber alle Steamspiele eben nicht. Das kann also eigentlich nicht an der Signatur liegen.


----------



## NuTSkuL (6. Dezember 2010)

da es bei machen funktioniert, muss es anscheinend an einer bestimmten treiber- oder hardwarekonstellation liegen.
ich glaube nicht, dass es an dem prog an sich liegt, sondern viel mehr an der kompatibilität bestimmter teile miteinander.


----------

